# Jig for the MilesCraft TurnLock



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Jig for the MilesCraft Turn-Lock Bushing

Here's a quick and easy jig to make if you have any of the MilesCraft tools.
The bushing can be hard to put in and take out,this jig/tool will take care of that in a snap.
Im not sure why they don't give you and I a tool to put them in and take them out but the need is there.
The suckers can be hard to get in all the way and once you do it's hard to get them out.
Because they are stamped out of high tech. plastic they don't fit that well.
Take a block of wood 3" long by 2 1/4" x 2 1/2" put one of the bushing on one end and draw the 4 ports holes on the block of wood ,then take a 1/4" drill and drill 4 holes ,1/2" deep,drive 1/4" wooden dowels in (don't glue them in,just in case you need to replace one,if you break one off)

This jig will work on all of the MilesCrafts Bushing 5/16" to 1" 

http://milescraft.com/router/1202.html
http://milescraft.com/router/1200.html
I do recommend the Inlay kit,it comes with a 7" base plate unlike the #1200 6" base plate only with 2 TurnLock bushing, the 7" plate will fit many more routers plus it comes with a 1/8" carb. bit plus 2ea. TurnLock bushings for inlay work.
.
http://milescraft.com/router/1208.html

http://milescraft.com/router.html

MilesCraft tools ,just one of many spots to buy from: ▼
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...9234-8917508?_encoding=UTF8&v=glance&n=228013

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...8917508?_encoding=UTF8&s=hi&v=glance&n=228013


------------------
Just a NOTE****

We all know that Bob & Rick have great tips.the one below is a great one and should be one that you want to Bookmark or print out.
This one tip will save you hours of work..  when you want to setup your router table with a plunge router.

Shop Tips and News by RWS

http://www.routerworkshop.com/mark1.html?list=ME05--

Bj


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

wow, really good information bj, thats for sharing it!


----------



## arkwood (Oct 22, 2006)

Did a search and found your post on the MilesCraft Turnlock router bushings. I am considering this set and wonder how they hold up. Would love some feed back on performance over a period of time. Thanks, Jerry


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi arkwood

Just saw your post,it's been almost 90days and they are still just like new and I use them all the time.
I have the MilesCraft base plates on two routers,I like the 7" dia. one the best.
So I would say it's a go system for me. 

Bj


----------



## jfacteau (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi Bj: I looked at bushings for quite a while myself and for the 7.00 I paid thru Amazon for the Milescraft they are pretty darn good. I did like the jig I saw for taking the bushings in and out.I think it was a piece of 2x2 with 4 dowels in it to act as a turning wrench, they can be a little sticky to get in and out


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Funny that this topic popped up today. I just went and bought some body filler with the aim in mind to attempt making a guide bushing with it, and some chopped fibreglass. I'm also going to attempt to make some slides that fit my home made t-track snuggly.
Out of interest, would an angle grinder pin wrench fit 2 of the holes in that bushing ? 
First thing that came to my mind since most of us probably own an angle grinder.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Gav

My thought too, when I read this. Somewhere I've also got a pin wrench which pivots at one end so that you can vary the pin spacing. It is like this
Adjustable Pin-Type Face Spanner Wrenches

Bob makes a good point. I'm surprised they don't enclose something, particularly when they do the centering pins. A plastic one would work OK. BTW, the European market Milescraft bushings have a different moulding to the US ones in Bob's pics.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Just to reinforce the latter point, although they don't seem to show them on Milescraft's site, the European bushings look like these and I don't think they are interchangeable with the North American ones. They work exactly the same, but if you go for any of the very good Milescraft products get them from here or from Martin Sauter and don't mix European and North American ones. I think the OD is different, which is why they mould them differently to avoid confusion. The baseplate has a different hole in it, too.
Milescraft Universal Base with Steel Bushes (1261) - Buy online from Rutlands.co.uk

Having thought more about it, I'll go for Bob's gadget but with 3 pins. A 2 pin one wouldn't pull the right way.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Metric thing coming into play again 

that's why they are made different, easy to pick out the right one for your base plate..and for the guy/gal that packs them up at Milescraft.


=========


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Bob

Yep! Can be a nuisance if you wanted to stick with imperial, particularly as most cutters are. However, and Rutlands didn't mention it, although if you look top right on that pic, you can fit standard PC type bushings into the included adaptor.

Cheers

Peter


----------

